# Old Baker (simplicity?) 8/25 chipper/vac



## Joseph Acquisto (Oct 26, 2020)

Bought this new many years ago, before I knew better. A little better anyway. Used it for a while and quit after "too many neighbors" told me how loud it was. After many years, I want to fire it up again and suspect the carb is NG.

No after market suppliers specifically claim theirs will work, but a few users comments suggest they might. Just wondering if anyone knows for sure. I know Jacks and a few other have the "real deal", but at $160 or so a pop, ain't gonna happen.
8 HP biggs and stratton 192432 engine, p/n appears to be 497038 CARBURETOR | (LMT 103)​ for that model and manufacture date.


----------



## medalist (Oct 26, 2020)

Here's a probable replacement for $50.00.








Replaces Briggs & Stratton 497038 Carburetor - Mower Parts Land


Briggs & Stratton 497038 Carburetor




mowerpartsland.com





I wouldn't hesitate popping the float bowl off and give it a clean up including running a weld tip reamer/cleaner up the main. Older models had a drilled bowl bolt and given the same treatment you should be good to go.

Good luck.


----------



## Joseph Acquisto (Nov 6, 2020)

medalist said:


> Here's a probable replacement for $50.00.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Took your advice, sprayed some some carb cleaner in the gas tank, to dissolve the crud, let it drain out, replaced the fuel filter, cleaned the bowl and let some carb cleaner do it's work on the carb, in place. Put some premium gas in the tank.
Had to use some starter fluid to kick it off but only ran a few seconds, Dropped the bowl and tossed the discolored mess in there. (has a fuel pump by the way). After a couple more dumps the fuel was clear and it ran and smoothed out nicely.

Fresh oil and may be "good to go". Eventually I may have to replace the funnel chute as the plastic one is pretty shot. Holding it together with "hot staples" used for bumper repair, etc. But for now, I can live with it.

Thanks for the idea, saved me some cash for sure.


----------

